# JAXB Annotation @XMLRootElement vererben



## klaus1 (29. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

Habe das Pro blem, dass ich in einer Abstract Class meine XML Struktur auslesen kann, in den zwei Abgeleiteten Klassen unterscheiden sich die XML Dateien nur über ein unterschiedliches XML Root Element:


```
@XmlAccessorType( XmlAccessType.FIELD )
@XmlType( name = "", propOrder = { "id", "elctrncSeqNb", "lglSeqNb", "creDtTm", "frToDt", "cpyDplctInd", "acct", "bal",
            "txsSummry", "ntry", "addtlStmtInf" } )
public abstract class Camt {
```

Abgeleitete Klassen:

```
@XmlRootElement( name = "Stmt" )
public class Camt053 extends Camt {
    
    public Camt053() {
        super();
    }
}
```


```
@XmlRootElement( name = "Rpt" )
public class Camt052 extends Camt {
    
    public Camt052() {
        super();
    }
}
```

Fehler beim jaxb parsen von Camt053:
javax.xml.bind.UnmarshalException: Unerwartetes Element "Stmt". Die erwarteten Elemente sind ""

Annotation lassen sich nicht vererben. wie kann ich hier das Problem lösen?
danke,


----------

